# man down



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Husband Down 

A husband and wife are shopping in their local Wal-Mart. The husband 
picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart. 

What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife. 

'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans,' he replies. 

'Put them back, we can't afford them,' demands the wife, and so they 
carry on shopping. 

A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face 
cream and puts it in the basket. 

'What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband. 

'Its my face cream. It makes me look beautiful,' replies the wife. 

Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the 
price.' 



On the PA system: 'Cleanup on aisle 25, we have a husband down.'


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha that was pretty good! :lol:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-BaHa!-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Crap that is funny right there! :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O-


----------

